# Please help to get a SWTOR MMO Mac Client



## icemansab (May 23, 2009)

This MMO is set to be popular.  I've create a thread and I need more people to take the census/poll.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.swtor.com/community/showthread.php?t=30754

Is the link.

A mac client for this MMO would be a great achievement for the mac community.


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2009)

Didn't you already post a thread about this?  No need to spam with multiple threads.  One is enough to inform everyone.


----------



## icemansab (May 24, 2009)

Yes I did, and it was deleted.  I'm not a bot, and this is not spam.


----------

